# parlayguru NBA PICKS



## parlayguru (Jan 2, 2016)

*Parlay NBA for today 1/2/2016*




*GS Warriors vs Denver  Over 215

Clippers  Runline -13

Dallas vs New Orleans Under 206.5*

Go Visit Our Blog http://parlayguru.blogspot.com/  Thx and Good Luck


----------



## parlayguru (Jan 3, 2016)

*Parlay NBA for today 1/3/2016*




*Miami Heat Runline -1 

Portland  Runline -3

Lakers Runline + 1 *
*
Go Visit Our Blog http://parlayguru.blogspot.com/  Thx and Good Luck*


----------



## parlayguru (Jan 4, 2016)

*Parlay NBA for today 1/4/2016*







*Oklahoma City Runline -7.5

GS Warriors Runline -8.5

Toronto Runline +8*

Go Visit Our Blog http://parlayguru.blogspot.com/ and make a donation Thx and Good Luck


----------

